

Looking for creative ideas to grow usership of my web app - dclowd9901
http://www.showhopping.com

======
kposehn
1\. Start with where you live, go into your app and pull a list of all of the
concerts in your area for the next week.

2\. Go to Facebook and make a small ad campaign, put in like $100-$200 for it.

3\. Make a few ads for fans of each band in your area, limit their age to say
18-34 years old. Each ad should say "See X Band Live", have an image of the
band (if you can find a public domain one) and then say in the body "See X
Band live @ this place, this day. Hurry, tickets will sell out soon!"

4\. Run that baby!

This will give you a targeted campaign for the people that are specifically
interested in those bands, in your area, in the primary age range that attends
concerts. Whether or not they actually go see it, you've gotten them to check
out your app.

Liberally sprinkly some like buttons too. If you can make a page for each show
with a map of the location and way for them to get directions, do so. Stick a
like button on it too.

Hope this helps as an idea and best of luck! :)

~~~
dclowd9901
1\. This is a great idea. The only thing that has prevented me from already
implementing this idea is the nature of IP locationing, which seems to be
spotty at best.

2-4. I was under the impression that Facebook ads, by and large, were not very
effective. How are they compared to Google ads in terms of ROI?

Thanks for your ideas, though. I'm not very good at the marketing side of
building a site. I always build an app that basically caters to what I want,
and then have no idea of how to grow it from there, so I like to hear from
others.

